# Elite Spirit VS Eva Shockey



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

Havn't shot the "Spirit", but recently got the other one. Was shooting a PSE Vendetta XS (52#/25"dl) before and thought it had a smooth draw with pretty good speed for a short draw. I shot he Eva Shockey a couple of times before purchasing it. The draw was actually smoother then the PSE and was 10-12fps faster. The performance setting on the cams is definitely a bit harsher than the comfort setting with a roll-over about 5-6" before the valley. It was 10fps faster than the comfort setting. It is fast and smooth for a short draw bow and light. I'm taking it elk hunting this year with great hopes. Hope this provides a little help.


----------



## archerygal76 (Jun 15, 2015)

dickey48 said:


> Havn't shot the "Spirit", but recently got the other one. Was shooting a PSE Vendetta XS (52#/25"dl) before and thought it had a smooth draw with pretty good speed for a short draw. I shot he Eva Shockey a couple of times before purchasing it. The draw was actually smoother then the PSE and was 10-12fps faster. The performance setting on the cams is definitely a bit harsher than the comfort setting with a roll-over about 5-6" before the valley. It was 10fps faster than the comfort setting. It is fast and smooth for a short draw bow and light. I'm taking it elk hunting this year with great hopes. Hope this provides a little help.


Have you shot a Carbon Rose? I am wondering how the performance setting draw compares to the Rose.


----------



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have shot the Carbon Rose. The Shockey felt to me to have a bit more valley and overall smoother draw.


----------



## Hygienehannah (Aug 5, 2012)

I shot the Shockey and Mathews Chill SDX side by side, and i liked the feel of the Chill a lot better. I hung the Shockey up after one round and shot the Chill over and over. I was really interested in the Elite Spirit and ended up shooting one side by side with the Chill. Overall I felt that the Chill and Spirit were miles away from the rest of the bows that I had shot. I decided on the Spirit, and I love it. It is smooth, has a rock hard wall, I can pull more pounds, I have a longer draw length, And can hold for a long time without fatigue. It is performing great. I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife shot both for about an hour and walked out with a snow camo spirit. She didn't like the big blocky grip on the Eva Shockey. Other than that they were pretty equal besides the backwall.


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

My daughter shoots the Spirit, hated the draw cycle on the bowtech but it was set on the performance setting. Very little valley compared to her Spirit. Finally the grip is way better on the Elite.


----------



## archerygal76 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ended up choosing the Spirit!!


----------



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

I ABSOLUTELY love my Spirit!! I have a short dl at 24.5. The bow is so smooth to draw back, let off is nice, love the backwall. Shooting this bow has brought up my 3D scores up tremendously. I also harvested my first bow kill with my spirit.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

MY wife shot both of them and bought a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30. Weight, speed, no noise, and dead in hand. (and no silly pink color, all camo) She is shooting Victory VAP 600 spine, 25" 43 pounds, 289fps. She shot 6 3D tournaments since she got it and won all of them. Better go shoot one first, they are amazing!


----------

